# Eaten Up.



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Went out to the Hayward and Army tanks over the weekend, viz was crap at best. My question is, I am covered with what would be chiggers if I was in the woods and not the water. We use to get hydroids (fire coral spawning) in GTMO, Cuba which this is very similar to. Small bumps on torso, legs and face that itch like hell, any of you guys experience this??


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Sea Lice maybe !!???


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Perhaps you ran into something that you are allergic to or some loose jellyfish parts. 

The Walmart brand of anti-itch spray works the best for me. 

Benadryl spray is my 2nd choice.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

be careful if its not better by tomarow see a good doc frind of mine had this happen 10 years ago went to a walk in clinic and they said it was chemical burns 2 days later he died from that flesh eating bacteria u hear about from eating oysters he worked on boats so we never knew if it was gulf water or an oyster but dont wait long he went fine to gone in 3 days


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

It's better now after a couple days of Benadryl. Starting to think it was probally some free floating jellyfish tentacles as mentioned above. Thanks for the insight though.


----------

